# Macas Leaning Towards Bulls Over San Antonio & Memphis



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

The article is in spanish...

For those that can read it...

Here you go...

http://servicios.elcorreodigital.co.../noticias/Deportes/200406/11/ALA-DEP-313.html

For those that can't, I'll translate...

It basically says TAU is trying to keep the team together, but Macas is one of the possible players that will leave the team.

The agent says the problem is not the money or any buyout situation but finding a team that will give Macas the playing time he is looking for.

It will be easier for him to leave, but that's apparently not the same case for Scola and Nocioni (even though I've heard Scola will definitely be on the Spurs next season).

The exact figure of the buyout was not given but the agent says it's an amount an NBA team could take care of.

The teams interested in him are Chicago, San Antonio, and Memphis and the article ends by saying he is leaning towards Chicago right now, but he's waiting to see how the draft pans out and he has a better idea of how the teams rosters are shaping up.

Based off that, he probably has the best chance of getting PT here.

With all the wings and system Memphis has, I don't see him getting much burn.

San Antonio is possible, Bowen opted out today, they could lose Ginobili in FA....so maybe those who were saying all along he will end up here were right.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sounds good arenas. Many thanks. We could use a player like him! I hope he comes here.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm stuck at the office on a Saturday babysitting a wounded server so I figured I'd check out the boards.

Good find! It's at least encouraging news to know that Macas has interest in the Bulls. I'm not getting my hopes up yet. Not until the guy is inked, contract issues ironed out and he's in Chicago wearing the Red and Black.

I suppose it all depends on what the guy wants. Money and PT he'll get here. If he also wants to win some games - he might choose San Antonio or Memphis.

Keep your fingers crossed! Go get 'em Pax!


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Can someone give me a mini scouting report on this guy?

Will he take the whole MLE?

Thanks.


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

Can someone tell me who Macas is? I've never heard of him before. Is he a FA on some other team? or is he from overseas??

Someone please enlighten the blind.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

I think Macas would be a great addition to the team and would be a perfect 6th man off the bench ala Ginobilli. I would think that we do have the advantage over San Antonio and Memphis as Memphis is loaded at the two/three spot with guys like Bonzi Wells, James Posey, Troy Bell, Mike Miller and Dahntay Jones. I think San Antonio will keep Bowen and Ginobilli and probably get Stephen Jackson to come back to San Antonio.


----------



## Matt Lloyd45 (May 20, 2004)

sweet.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

Here's a few links about him

http://www.nba.com/draft2002/profiles/arvydas_macijauskas.html 

http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=CBV 

In a nutshell, he's an excellent shooter but slow, right?


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks. I know who this guy is, just never heard him called Macas before. Hope we get him.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Muy interesante... I just hope it's as a backup and not a starter that we see him.


----------



## ChiGuy_82 (May 31, 2004)

wow i think that exactly what we need, a shooter to complement CURRY and CHANDLER


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

Great thanks for the information Arenas. Ever since I saw him play last year at the Euro, I wanted him on the Bulls, that would be big! A great competitor and a great shooter! Go get him Pax!


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

This sounds too good to be true. 

I guess our only asset in AM wanting to come to the bulls is we suck and have lots of PT to offer. Hey, whatever it takes to get a good player in i dont mind.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

arenas, thanks for the translation. Chicago has more to offer him than any NBA city. We have the largest Lithuanian community in America. I can't underscore enough how important that is for young players like Macas who are contemplating the big move. Clearly he'll get considerable playing time with the Bulls as a high percentage shooter.

Those of you who aren't local may not have the same opportunities we Chicagoans have to hear Bulls officials speak specifically about team needs. For example, today on ESPN Radio 1000, new Bulls assistant Jim Boylan was asked what holes need to be filled first. His answer echoed what people like Skiles and Paxson have been saying for weeks: the Bulls need shooters. Not scorers, but shooters.

About a week ago Paxson defined the difference. Scorers need to take a high number of shots to accumulate their points. Paxson considers Crawford a scorer. Shooters are more efficient. They require fewer shot attempts to be productive.

Last season Chicago was 4th in the league in shot attempts per game. Yet they were 26th in scoring and dead last in shooting percentage. Yeah, I'd say the Bulls need to add some high percentage shooters.

Again, while nothing's guarranteed, this seems to be a match made in heaven.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Hopefully he'll sign and Crawford will be shipped out of town. Macas can't possibly demand as many shots as Crawford (can he?), which means more for Curry.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Great stuff Arenas aqnd thanks for the full ride (translation)!

This is good news for a bulls fan.

The thing I like about it the most is hearing what 2 other teams that have interest r - Grizs and Spurs - 2 managments that pick the *right* players from Europe and have very good scouting and recruiting system.

In other words - a player that Jerry West wants or Popovic Wants must have something good in him.

seeing quite a bit in euro bb makes me believe he can contribute (especially to us) and score as a sub for Jamal.He's also an aggressive player that fits into Skiles/Pax mold imo


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

As to the issue of the Bulls atrocious shooting percentage and the need for "shooters" over "scorers" one immediately thinks of the struggles that Crawford and Hinrich had from outside ( I believe both shot less than 40%). However, I believe the real problem was the inability of the big guys to finish within 5 feet of the basket. Fizer, JYD and Tyson were the major culprits. They all have a tough time finishing around the basket. And Eddy's shooting percentage went down close to 100 points from the previous season. 

If Thornton can somehow teach these guys how to convert close to the basket the Bulls' shooting problems would be halfway solved.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> arenas, thanks for the translation. Chicago has more to offer him than any NBA city. We have the largest Lithuanian community in America. I can't underscore enough how important that is for young players like Macas who are contemplating the big move. Clearly he'll get considerable playing time with the Bulls as a high percentage shooter.
> 
> Those of you who aren't local may not have the same opportunities we Chicagoans have to hear Bulls officials speak 1000, new Bulls assistant Jim Boylan was asked what holes need to be filled first. His answer echoed what people like Skiles and Paxson have been saying for weeks: the Bulls need shooters. specifically about team needs. For example, today on ESPN Radio Not scorers, but shooters.
> ...


Always good insight Kismet. I agree to an extent, but the Bulls just need an influx of talent -- shooters, defenders, scorers, whatever form it takes...

Bullet, and other Euro ex-patriots,

What is your take on his game? The scouting sites shed little light on Macos' on court personality. I am somewhat worried by the 6'4 "forward" tag -- I assume he plays sf. Will he be able to shift to off guard? He has relatively good rebounding stats, and a stellar three point percentage. THe Euro three is closer then the American, right? Any other insights would be appreciated.

Peace, and thanks.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> Alawys good insight Kismet. I agree to an extent, but the Bulls just need an influx of tallent -- shooters, defenders, scorers, whatever form it takes...
> ...


Well , I've seen him play 8-10 games this season.He plays sg anyway and IMO is a very smart player.he always seems to find the right space to shoot and is not onlt a spot up shooter.decent handle but i don't think for a pg.I believe he can get to double digits on scoring in nba - given playing time.very very good shooter - but that u know.has off games.

on defense relies on aggressive play and really tries to play hard.not an nba caliber athlete but a decent one.quite strong for his size.

I think he;d be a smart sign for us , he belongs in the league imo...


----------



## ChiGuy_82 (May 31, 2004)

Hey i found another thread on another website on this very topic. Its an european basketball website so they probably know more about the guy than us. HERE


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OK,

So let's say the draft and off-season goes this way (would you be happy):


Draft:
Deng, Martin or Marqhuinos, Hae-Jim or Harrison

FA:
Macajauskas

RFA:
Resigned Crawford

Team:

PG - Hinrich, Pargo, Crawford
SG - Crawford, Macajauskas
SF - Deng, Martin
PF - Chandler, JYD, Austin
C - Curry, Davis, Jim

IR - FA, IR - Robinson


If that was the case would you be happy. 

I don't know that we would that much better, but I think it would be a step in the right directiion IMHO. 

Everything, unfortunately, depends on Curry, Chandler and Hinrich stepping up their games to another level. Very difficult to have 3, let alone 5 guys do that. We'd need Crawford and Deng to step it up alot as well. So, another trip to the NBA lottery may be in our future.

Still,

I really like the possibility of growth for this unit. We'd finally have 7 or 8 guys who belong on an NBA roster, plus we may be able to make a trade dealine trade or two as well.

I also would add in a full summer and training camp under Skiles. I do believe that can be a big advantage as well.

All this talk about Macas made me think about a "not so sexy" AKA doing the likeliest things summer.

I know some don't want Crawford back, but if you want someone of value to trade he's your current best bait. If CHandler and Curry flop, then you may find another trading piece or two. If that happens, we are screwed anyways and it won't matter.

Also, Does the realistic possibility of signing Macas, mean that drafting Iggy isn't as likely? Not that Macas is better, but you can fill the SG spot with Crawford and Macas while slotting in Deng at the SF spot for the next 10 years. Drafting Iggy still leaves a hole at the SF spot, unless you want to go small.

Also, can someone tell me when the soonest is that we can sign Macas?

Just some random thoughts............

Go Bulls!


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Snuffleupagus</b>!
> Hopefully he'll sign and Crawford will be shipped out of town. Macas can't possibly demand as many shots as Crawford (can he?), which means more for Curry.


European players don't demand shots, they are generally happy with getting playing time and being able to contribute to their team winning a game. We don't put that much emphasis in individual stats, so maybe that's the reason for it. 

Young american players in high schools and colleges need to have good stats to get scouts' atttention. The same goes for NBA players - it's a common sense among players that good stats (like 18pts with not-so-great 41-42 FG%) even on a bad team translate into a better contract. The money stakes in NBA are so high players tend to look selfish from outside with their tendencies to grab a boxscore right after the game, preaching about lack of their touches etc.

Back to Macas. I have seen people comparing him to Steve Kerr, which I can look only as a compliment to his shooting skills, but Arvydas' speed, quickness and agressiveness (sp?) can't be compared to such spot-shooter as Kerr. Macijauskas was 2nd in Euroleague in recieved fouls (or fouls against) with 6.3 in 30 minutes of play and shot 6 free throws per game and statistically that's a Corey Maggette or Jerry Stackhouse type of FTA stats. In this area he reminds me of Sarunas Marciulionis. I believe that with his intensity and effort he will make up for some lack of athlete attributes (vertical leap and defensive quickness are not in level of american swingmen, who got into the league because of that in the first place). Macas is a player of skill and fundamentals first and foremost.

P.S. yes, Lithuanian community in Chicago is biggest among USA cities, and Chicago management must use this advantage - you can buy Lithuanian bread, sausage, beer and other products shipped directly from Lithuania in Chicago and no other city in USA can offer that.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>brazys</b>!
> 
> 
> European players don't demand shots, they are generally happy with getting playing time and being able to contribute to their team winning a game. We don't put that much emphasis in individual stats, so maybe that's the reason for it.
> ...


5 star post and thanks for the knowledge...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Thinking about the situation makes me believe more and more if we r able to sign him in time he will take over Jamals spot .

Pax and Skiles would probably fall in love in his effort and aggressiveness and go with him as a starter.

I guess I might be bashed about this but seeing him quite a bit this season and a lot in euro championship made me think many times how smart he plays , unlike Jamal who's probably more talented , but not as efficient.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Thinking about the situation makes me believe more and more if we r able to sign him in time he will take over Jamals spot .
> 
> Pax and Skiles would probably fall in love in his effort and aggressiveness and go with him as a starter.
> ...


That's the problem, he's not a starter...

On a good team he's a role player...

Let's expect he can contribute, but let's not expect him to take over the void left by our leading scorer.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> That's the problem, he's not a starter...
> ...


Let's not make him "not a starter" before he played one game in the nba.

I don't really expect - it's more i'm saying I won't be surprised at all.Jamal is not on the loved list with Skiles or Pax and my guess is even if we match him he'd be traded next season when he's not byc.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Well if he's our starter 2 next year, chances are we're a worse team than we were this season.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Well if he's our starter 2 next year, chances are we're a worse team than we were this season.


And thats not a long way to go , but still we depend on so many other factors like who do we pick , will eddy stop eating , will TC showup etc


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

This is very good news on Macas. I hope he is here next season. He will not be a starter but I think he will play big minutes off the bench as a third guard. Hopefully we can bring in a vet guard to start at the 2 and go with him, Kirk, and Macas.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>brazys</b>!
> 
> 
> European players don't demand shots, they are generally happy with getting playing time and being able to contribute to their team winning a game. We don't put that much emphasis in individual stats, so maybe that's the reason for it.
> ...


Very nice post Brazys . I just want to add that Macijauskas aka Macas aka Kalashnikov has steel balls, and there are no human in the game that he would be afraid of, also he super smart- maybe like Divac-just with more tricks. Also he is not selfish at all, and he always passes ball then sees temmate in better position.I hope Macas will help Bulls to become playoffs team again.:yes:


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

And I forgot to say that lithuanian comunnity in Chicagoland ( 400 000 people-who are crazy about basketball) is very very excited about Macas coming to Bulls-you'll see a LOT yelow-green-red flags next year at tribunes:grinning:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> 
> 
> Very nice post Brazys . I just want to add that Macijauskas aka Macas aka Kalashnikov has steel balls, and there are no human in the game that he would be afraid of, also he super smart- maybe like Divac-just with more tricks. Also he is not selfish at all, and he always passes ball then sees temmate in better position.I hope Macas will help Bulls to become playoffs team again.:yes:


I agree - Smart player , Big balls and a great shooter.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Fine i would love him here. But if we draft iggy (still a ?) and sign another SG does that mean JC is history?

david


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> Fine i would love him here. But if we draft iggy (still a ?) and sign another SG does that mean JC is history?
> 
> david


Macas is a nice role player off the bench that's going to eat up at least half the MLE, who else do you plan on signing?

Iggy can't shoot like JC can and would probably be a better player as a PG...

I think if you lose JC, you won't get someone that brings to the table the production and talent he has, which is why I'm so amazed a lot of people here are willing to let him go...


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

<font color=green><b>Arenas...</b>

I actually want Jamal to remain a Bull. I think that he and Kirk can co-exist in the backcourt with both of them sharing point guard duties while on the court at the same time, and them taking it over when the other rests. And, I think that could work. If we do get Macas, he comes in at the 2 guard spot, while either Kirk or Jamal runs the point while that other takes a breather. I would like for Jamal to get over that 200 pound mark though...:yes:


----------



## presa (Jun 15, 2004)

*01010101*

Hey, I'm new and it's great to see how basketball is liked there in the USA. Sorry if my English isn't good, 'cause I'm from Spain. I live in Vitoria, where TAU plays. TAu is the team, as you'd know, of Macijauskas, Scola, Nocioni, Calderon and Splitter.
As I go to see them everytime they play, I think I could do a good scouting report on Macas.
The best part of his game are his offensive skills. His a great shooter. But not only when he's alone and they pass him. He can make his own shots and even shoot with anyone in font of him. Because of this he has the ball quite a lot in his hands, so he receives a lot of fouls. But the best is that his Free T % is very very good (don't remember know exactly which). He is also good going to the basket, but do´t expect him to dunk unless he goes alone.
On the other hand, he is quite irregular. Although he always scores a lot, sometimes points come from the free throw line, because he sometimes has terrible shooting days. Anyway, as he's a very good shooter, he'll always have anyone defending him tightly, so team mates will be more free.
His worst part is the defense. Although he tries, he doesn't know to. In this yea's playoffs, the other team's SG scored a lot, and he isn't known because of that.
He's a SG. Forget about playing him the SF. He can't, isn't tall enough. 'Cause of his size could play the PG, but he isn't skilled enough in that area. And that´s the problem I see him. In the Bulls he would have to be Hinrich and Crawford's back up ( if Jamal continues), and taking into account that he almost can´t play the 1 ( he shoots too much, not a very good ball handler nor passer ), he wouldn´t play too much.
Anyway, as a Bulls fan, I'd love to see him playing very well there. 
I hope that after all this I've said you'll know him better.


----------



## ChiGuy_82 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: 01010101*



> Originally posted by <b>presa</b>!
> Hey, I'm new and it's great to see how basketball is liked there in the USA. Sorry if my English isn't good, 'cause I'm from Spain. I live in Vitoria, where TAU plays. TAu is the team, as you'd know, of Macijauskas, Scola, Nocioni, Calderon and Splitter.
> As I go to see them everytime they play, I think I could do a good scouting report on Macas.
> The best part of his game are his offensive skills. His a great shooter. But not only when he's alone and they pass him. He can make his own shots and even shoot with anyone in font of him. Because of this he has the ball quite a lot in his hands, so he receives a lot of fouls. But the best is that his Free T % is very very good (don't remember know exactly which). He is also good going to the basket, but do´t expect him to dunk unless he goes alone.
> ...



Great scouting report, thanks! It seems to me that if Macas is going to get that much attention on the defensive end, this could be really great for Eddy especially if we can get the hi-low going with the two of them, but maybe its a bit premature for that kind of talk right now.


----------



## onetenthlag (Jul 29, 2003)

If this guy is only 6'4" (who knows if this is with or without shoes, which only matters this time of year  ), how can he play the 2 in the NBA? None of the scouting reports here or online mention him having any type of a vertical. If he's a Kerr clone at 6'4" or under, he'll be a serious liability on D at the 2, you would think.

Just curious if barzys, presa, or macijauskas1 has any info along these lines. Can this guy defend at all - specifically on the perimeter against quick guards or in the post agaisnt players 6'6" and up?

Thanks guys


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>onetenthlag</b>!
> If this guy is only 6'4" (who knows if this is with or without shoes, which only matters this time of year  ), how can he play the 2 in the NBA? None of the scouting reports here or online mention him having any type of a vertical. If he's a Kerr clone at 6'4" or under, he'll be a serious liability on D at the 2, you would think.
> 
> Just curious if barzys, presa, or macijauskas1 has any info along these lines. Can this guy defend at all - specifically on the perimeter against quick guards or in the post agaisnt players 6'6" and up?
> ...


Well one tenth the consensus is Macas's strong suit is not defense....


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Well one tenth the consensus is Macas's strong suit is not defense....


He is Top#3 shooter in the world, what do you want from him ?? Defence like Ben Wallace or Kirilenko ? Just be lucky enough to get him in Chicago, if not-you gonna be bitting nails again.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> 
> 
> He is Top#3 shooter in the world, what do you want from him ?? Defence like Ben Wallace or Kirilenko ? Just be lucky enough to get him in Chicago, if not-you gonna be bitting nails again.



Well Macas1, a lot of guys here are in love with him even though they don't know much about him...

I know he's pretty gifted offensively, but we're getting a guy that score, but he's not good defensively, they don't know that.

In other words, we're getting a one dimensional player, if we get him.


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> 
> 
> He is Top#3 shooter in the world, what do you want from him ?? Defence like Ben Wallace or Kirilenko ? Just be lucky enough to get him in Chicago, if not-you gonna be bitting nails again.


if this kid can shoot lights out and perform in a Jud Bucheler-mold or better, i'd be happy. What the Bulls need is a pure shooter who can deadly behind the arc and if Macas is that then Id love to have him here


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are good points. There will be times he won't get off the bench because of who he'd be matched up against defensively. And that's why we need a strong defender on the wing with him to crossmatch with defensively. 

Offensively, pro ball is all about matchups and floor balance. This kid will do a great job of providing floor balance, not just for a post player like Curry, but for a penetrator like Hinrich who may finally have a high percentage jump shooter to kick the ball out to.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Arenas - I count u among the guys that don't really know him , and I mean see him the hole season long , no ofense...

No , he's not the greatest defender in the world , but he's aggressive and tries.

And Arenas - he's not one dimensional - unless inyour book the game is only devided to 2 sides...


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

His height question comes up again... what can I say... Hes 192 or 193 cm without shoes... please convert it yourself, because I dont know your system that well.

His defense... Actually I agree with macijauskas1, you get top3 shooter in the world, so you shouldnt care that much about it. In Europe his defense is in the middle level if you can say like that. Not the best, but not the worsest either. I guess in NBA its different, because half of PGs are bigger than him, so what to talk about SGs, and I remember only Cuttino Mobley from the top of my head being such height at SG. Also most NBA players are more athletic. He sure would be owned by Bryant or T-Mac (but who doesnt?), but hey I watched NBA Finals right now, hes a far better defender than Gary Payton. And the other thing he has Divac like tricks, the term is floping? (sp?), so expect that attacking players will get cought with offensive fouls. And hes a real fighter and doesnt give a damn, who the other player is, he will give his best to stop him and if someone will say that his defense suck he will try even more the next game to deny that opinion.

The new Spanish guy here said the other nice thing to add, that because Macas has the ball in the hot situations hes fouled often, and at foul line hes really very good. I sure have mentioned it before, but one more time wont be worser... Macas has made 94 consecutive FTs in official games this season and was just 3 FTs shy from the NBA record.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> Actually Arenas - I count u among the guys that don't really know him , and I mean see him the hole season long , no ofense...
> 
> ...


Yea, I agree on this. Watching him consistently you get a clue about his defense. He will always be near his man, always trying and even if he fails to stop his man, you can be sure that the next attack he will be there trying even harder. He lacks athletism and height, but tries to compensate it with his aggresivness and yea... tricks... 

And one dimensional... no way. Wait for Olympics to see it :yes:


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> but hey I watched NBA Finals right now, hes a far better defender than Gary Payton.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> That's the problem, he's not a starter...
> ...


Well, you know, to paraphrase yourself - anybody can be replaced on a team that can't even win 30 games.


----------



## presa (Jun 15, 2004)

As they've said here, Macas is 192-93 cm ( probably without shoes ), so, though I'm not very sure, he's around 6' 5''. This is the main problem he has ( like Navarro, spanish player, drafted by the Wizards ). But you have other guys in the NBA sucha as Mobley ...
About his defense, is true that he tries hard, and that probably will improve with time. But nowadays he doesn´t know how to do it. For example, in this year playoffs, the man he defended was quite a lot of times alone near the basket. That shows that is not very good. You ask if he can defend taller players in the post, but I don't really know that 'cause I think that hasn't happen this year, anyone taking him to the post.
But anyway, he's a pure shooter ( they call him Kalasnikov, because of the gun ), and has been compared to Drazen Petrovic, so now Paxson must forget about his defense and take him. Skiles can work in his D in the future.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually Arenas - I count u among the guys that don't really know him , and I mean see him the hole season long , no ofense...
> ...


I never claimed to "know" him, nor from what I do know, have ever been in love with him.

He's an offensive player, but a defensive liability, therefore, he's one dimensional, it's not rocket science.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> I never claimed to "know" him, nor from what I do know, have ever been in love with him.
> ...


U'r right , no rocket science needed to know that the game is certainly more than 2 dimensional.Maybe he's 8 dimensional out of 10 , maybe 6 outa seven or maybe 6 out of 9 , but he's defenitly more than 1 of 2.

Oh well , but I guess u gotta see him play to know how many dimensions he has , can't read it in the Paper...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Oh well , but I guess u gotta see him play to know how many dimensions he has , can't read it in the Paper...


Agreed, too bad that's all most of the fans he has here have to go by...

What they've read....

You can post all day, I know this guy needs to work on his D, and right now the interest in him is for his offensive ability, and there's no questioning that aspect of his game.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed, too bad that's all most of the fans he has here have to go by...
> ...



But your analysis make TMac a one dimesional player.

Matt Harpering has no quickness and gets respect for his D on aggressivness , it's just Tiring to play him and Macas is getting better.He won't ever be the best defensive player in the league but he won't be the worst.Better defender than Jamal (kinda easy) anyway , just on effort.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Better defender than Jamal (kinda easy) anyway , just on effort.


That's an accurate statement considering he's never been in an NBA game before.

We know what JC can do on this level, and this kid right now is a role player, he's an offensive threat, and he might be one in the NBA, he might not, who knows...

Let's just avoid comments like he's a better defender than JC, for all we know JC could be an all-whatever defender in Euro...

We know this guy is a defensive liability in Europe, in the NBA he might even be backup SG's lunch.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed, too bad that's all most of the fans he has here have to go by...
> ...


And there r many that have seen him , and u try to tell them how many dimensions he has


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> Let's just avoid comments like he's a better defender than JC, for all we know JC could be an all-whatever defender in Euro...


Just shows u have your lack of euro BB , And imo he wouldn't be the defensive player of the year in the 12 year old girls in China(no ofense , there r some huge girls among a billion) just because some girl would give more effort.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> 
> Just shows u have your lack of euro BB , And imo he wouldn't be the defensive player of the year in the 12 year old girls in China(no ofense , there r some huge girls among a billion) just because some girl would give more effort.


That's your lack of bb anything, Euro, or whatever...

Your analogies don't make any sense, you're talking about 12 yr old girls in China?

lol....

You made a ridiculous, baseless comment about how easily he's a better defender than JC when it's known defense is not his strong suit.

If he can't guard in Europe, it's not going to be any easier in the NBA where all the 2 guards are going to be just as big (bigger actually), stronger, faster, more athletic...

This guy is wanted because of his offensive ability..

Defensively I don't give a damn how hard he tries, because his effort doesn't matter if a guy can blow by him at will for an easy bucket.

He will be in the league for his offensive ability right now....that gets him in...

You can continue to post nonsense all day or claim I don't know what I'm talking about, but I'm right right now and any other time today that we discuss this.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Fun playing with ya , like u do to us...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Fun playing with ya , like u do to us...


The agony of defeat....


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> The agony of defeat....



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Black and white my man...


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> The agony of defeat....


I dont think so. You really showed that you know **** about European basketball with some of your statements and turned the thread into some battle field... LOW :no:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think so. You really showed that you know **** about European basketball with some of your statements and turned the thread into some battle field... LOW :no:


No I didn't actually...

I don't even live in Europe, I'm from the Dominican Republic, and live in Miami, so sorry I'm not somewhere in Lithuania.

I'm so incredibly sad.

All I said was teams are interested because the guy has offensive ability, it's not because he's a defensive stopper.

Where is that wrong?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think so. You really showed that you know **** about European basketball with some of your statements and turned the thread into some battle field... LOW :no:


You're the same person that said he's a better defender than Gary Payton...

Why am I even discussing this with you?

If I don't have any knowledge about Euro BB, then you obviously don't know anything about the NBA....


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Whatever man... I dont want to fight anybody here, I just thought that my comments about Macas would be great for this board, because I have seen him play a hundreds of times. I can stop if its not needed. Peace.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> Whatever man... I dont want to fight anybody here, I just thought that my comments about Macas would be great for this board, because I have seen him play a hundreds of times. I can stop if its not needed. Peace.


Check your PM's please...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Arenas , U'r completely right , march on soldier


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Arenas , U'r completely right , march on soldier


lol...

Check your PM's Bullet...


----------



## Shinky (Feb 4, 2004)

Contrary to what a few posters here think about me, I would LOVE to see this guy in Chicago. 

We need more "assets" on this team.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I've never seen the guy...he might be an assett or he could be a liability and seeing as how he has never played game one in the NBA noone can be certain which it will be.


----------

